# golf forum



## decock (Apr 24, 2006)

hello to one and all, why is it if you try and help people out they just slam the door in your face?











www.golfinspiration.com


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

Maybe its all in the way you help. Tone, style, everything plays a role. Its not always you, maybe its the person your helping. Also this should go in the off-topic forum. Cheers


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

Probably because it's very hard to give people pointers and tips about their game over an online forum. Usually you have to see the person play the game before you can judge them. Somebody really looking for tips shouldn't get too angry at you though.


----------

